# Not 1 bean



## smartiepants (Mar 26, 2013)

any of you guy's come across these, I did a search but nothing showed

https://www.not1bean.com/buy-now

ordered some of the 83+ to try


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

this is one of those sites that sets my spider sense in terms of potential quality .

I would want some origin info to quality how the beans are 90 plus ....

Or am i missing something on the website here.

https://www.not1bean.com/product-page/not-1-bean-90

Lets see what the " chat function " on the website says ....


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

No, but will be interested to hear how you get on with them as the concept is interesting and postage at £2.50 per kilo ( I looked up the 4x248g option) for air parcel surely means there is an element of postage within the cost per bag as well.

John


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

They are a co-op who pay others to roast their beans, according to the blurb......might be a fantastic bean matched a shite roaster........I would prefer to know who roasts for them as that will tell you a lot more


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 26, 2013)

yep i noticed little info on that when looking through, i went for the 83+ to see what its like, i'm very new to coffee buying away from supermarket stuff, I was just curious as the only other place I have bought fresh from is HasBean


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

When you put stuff like 90 plus on a bean , it has connotations of quality associated with a cupping score, at the same time , the website have no info on where the coffee is coming from , or how they are reached this 90 plus score . It looks shonky to me to be honest.

Proof will be in the coffee, there are lots of really established reputable roasters in the Uk for you to try , including lots of great forum sponsors .


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 26, 2013)

well they have arrived

  

  

  

  

  

  

only thing is I cannot find a roasting date on them


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Well thats better info than on the website....

I am Still a little skeptic with no roast date on them and them being roasted in a foreign country.

I asked some questions ( one of which was how long from roast to customer ) via the chat function on their site but no one ever came back to me .

The roast desn't look cremated, hopefully they taste good.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I'd email and ask for the roast date? Might give us an idea.

A small aside... They've abbreviated Not One Bean to NIB not NOB... ?


----------



## lmulli (Feb 16, 2015)

I think it's admirable that they roasting the beans in the country of origin, thereby supporting the local economy. I'm pretty certain that anything other than Green coffee beans imported into the EU incur extra tariffs on them, but the prices seem to be in line with UK based roasters.

Having looked at the website, it gives enough information to make an informed decision has to how fresh the beans are, however, as mentioned before, I think that they are missing a trick by not having the roasted date on the packaging. With the flight over to the UK, it may well be that by the time they reach these shores they are good to go and don't need any resting time.

It'll be interesting to see what Smartiepants thinks to them - the packaging certainly looks good, I wonder if the taste of the coffee lives up to it.

Update

I sent them an email, and received pretty much an immediate reply, which I have pasted below, so hopefully should answer some of your questions! (you can also win a years supply of coffee beans over at their website, should you be that way inclined!

Dear Lee, thank you for your message. From roasting we receive the packed product within 3 to 4 working days in the UK. We fly all our product on pre scheduled transit slots in time with the farms roasting the product and an independent Q grader cupping and providing us a score of the quality along with the aromas, acidity etc.. We also take their advice on shelf life and label accordingly. We are more than happy to provide roasting dates if you require the information against each coffee we have available any one time. We will look at adding roasting information to the website this coming week. Best regards Mike


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 26, 2013)

I managed to order more than one pack!!! I know very little about coffee, I either like it or I don't I try and pick up the tasting notes that come with the stuff I have had from hasbean but have a job picking the flavours out so if anyone wants to pay the postage then I will send the pack to let someone who knows coffee have a go at them and report back

Just let me know


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

smartiepants said:


> I managed to order more than one pack!!! I know very little about coffee, I either like it or I don't I try and pick up the tasting notes that come with the stuff I have had from hasbean but have a job picking the flavours out so if anyone wants to pay the postage then I will send the pack to let someone who knows coffee have a go at them and report back
> 
> Just let me know


Ill give it a go , let me check they are not espresso only roast first


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ill give it a go , let me check they are not espresso only roast first


Do tell us how you get on


----------



## lmulli (Feb 16, 2015)

I've already ordered 2 packs to give it a try - the packaging swayed it for me  (along with the fact that they are roasting in the country of origin of course!) Thanks for the offer in any case  (that'll give me 3Kg of coffee in total at home to get through - I need to start drinking more!)


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 26, 2013)

you lot tried any of these yet?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

smartiepants said:


> you lot tried any of these yet?


Sorry yes, I think they are more than likely roasted more towards espresso, they taste a little towards the roasty side as brewed coffee.

They is a decent bean in there though and they are not roasted to within and inch of their life. Gonna take some to the local cafe to see if i get get a couple of shots made with them.


----------



## lmulli (Feb 16, 2015)

smartiepants said:


> you lot tried any of these yet?


I've got down two packs. Used one for the Cafetiere and one for my milky lattes, no complaints about either. They appear to be quite a light roast, and tasted great in both types of drink with little or no bitterness at all. Once i've got through my other beans (about 2.5kg left to go!), I'll look to try some of their other offerings - I opted for their 83+ Colombian beans (cheapest!)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

lmulli said:


> I've got down two packs. Used one for the Cafetiere and one for my milky lattes, no complaints about either. They appear to be quite a light roast, and tasted great in both types of drink with little or no bitterness at all. Once i've got through my other beans (about 2.5kg left to go!), I'll look to try some of their other offerings - I opted for their 83+ Colombian beans (cheapest!)


Mine don't look " dark " but have that slightly roasty edge for me ( filter , no milk ) , that suggest roasted for epsresso or slightly over for my tastes.


----------

